# How can i print view only doc



## dalt (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi All

Just wondering if any one knows how to change a doc setting so i can print view only docs.
The print functions are greyed out and the docs come up as view only but i would really like to print them. Most of the time they are in PDF format.
(yes i know what you say, you are not meant to be able to print these docs, but there must be a way to overide this.)

(Also the doc won't let me right click / copy, so i can't copy paste it to print that way.)

Any help / suggestions much appreciated!!!!!

PD


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Try highlighting the document and trying a CTRL C, open new document then press CTRL V


----------



## dalt (Apr 14, 2003)

Thankyou but the doc wont let me highllight anything, also the copy functions is greyed out and i cant copy the info.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

pdf files can be printed and copied, but then again, the author can disable these, protecting their work from others taking them.

post the link to the pdf, and we can see if there is a way to print it for you.


----------



## betting babe (Jun 28, 2003)

Open the .Pdf to view full screen, Take a screen shot (print screen button), Paste it (Control+V) into a new Word Doc, Paint Image, Photoshop Image, etc...
Enlarge the photo to it's original size (by cropping, dragging the edges in Word, etc) & print. =)


----------



## mcse72 (Feb 13, 2003)

You can also try opening the doc and clicking "CTRL-P" to print it.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mcse72:_
> *You can also try opening the doc and clicking "CTRL-P" to print it. *


Won't work, the document's creator has decided that this document should not be printed, and probably for good reason. Unless dalt can provide a link and show us that it is not copyrighted material I won't post a way to get around Copyright Protection.


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

There has to be a way to screen capture it to file. Might have to play around with the format depending on what it is once it saves.

Third party software that does screen capture to file might be something to look at. But a fellow should also be willing to pay the author for their work. The word Copyright is not just for decoration.

There is an organization where you sent fees for making Xerox's. Might be able to just buy a copy from the Website. Fees typically are very modest. After all they are letting you view it for nothing.

Murphy Law #116

If they can't get it any other way, some will even pay.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

A google search will get you on line PDF to DOC conversion tools should you so desire


----------



## dalt (Apr 14, 2003)

It's a work doc. We have a lot of forms for customers on cd.. but some won't let me print them


----------

